# golden pothos



## iJessie (Feb 24, 2013)

So I was walking around the house & I saw my moms golden pothos, and she always grows them in water. So I googled if I can put them into my betta tanks, and some people say yes some say no D:?
So idk what to do.
What sickness signs would show if i do ?
Should i put them in ?


I have 2 ten gal and one 5 gal for bettas.
how many should I put in each?


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Theoretically, the pothos is only poisonous if a bunch of it is eaten, and that's to dogs and cats - I'm not sure anyone has done an actual "test" on fish. 

I wouldn't risk it, if it were me. If you want something to grow out of the betta tank, there are lots of better options - peace lilies, spider plants, lots of different ferns, even strawberries (though I'm not sure I'd eat the berries unless I was using spring water with no treatment, no meds, organic food for the fish, etc).


----------



## iJessie (Feb 24, 2013)

Like I've seen people have them growing like crazy in there tanks.
Put I don't wanna hurt my little fishes :3


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

You can get an easy plant like Anacharis, I really want to get some.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I grow pothos in one of my tanks (not a betta) and have never run into any issues with it. That plant has thrived since I put it in there, and my fish like hiding in between its roots. 

Does your mum spray these plants with anything? That's the only thing I would be concerned about as any pesticide residue could possibly poison your betta. 

Don't completely submerse the plant. You want only the roots, and no leaves in the water. 

They are nitrate sponges and so a lot of people with heavily stocked tanks, use pothos to remove some of the nitrates in between water changes.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

You can grow the roots in water, as long as the leaves remain above the water. 

I have several pots of it, where the roots are simply submerged in water. There's no soil in the pot at all. They've been growing like this for years. 

I've also grown it in my three tanks, without problem. I put the bottoms with the roots into the water, and let the tops with the leaves hang out above the tank. The plants did really well in the tanks, and my fish liked swimming around the roots.

Just make sure the leaves are above the water, and you should be fine.


----------

